# trailer shed for smoker..Up date smoke shack is done with pic's



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

OK here is what i want to do.. I have a trailer its 5 feet wide by 8 feet long i would like to enclose it so i can put my wsm in it and still smoke if its raining snowing or windy out. I was thinking of putting a window in the front and one near the back  with fans venting out  one window would be just above the wsm exhaust vent. I will put sheet metal on the floor under the wsm and on the wall. Anyone see and problems with this as far as venting or anything? I don't have to worry about permits or anything like that i live in the boonies i could shoot my 300 magnum out my back door and no one  would care lol..  Any thoughts ?

I have about 100 acres of land with camp on it so i want to be able to move it..(the shed)

Up date trailer smoke shack all done.. i am real happy on how it turned out..


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 6, 2011)

As long as you can still get enough draft it should work. If you don't vent the trailer very much it will be full of smoke when you go in there but as long as there are no worries about catching fire then I would go for it. If you put those windows in like you say hopefully most of  the smoke will  exit the trailer box.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have electricity, you might install a kitchen range hood with "skirts" to cover the smoker. Then crack a window for air intake. Vent the hood outside as you would in a home install. Fire proofing the walls with sheet metal "as a surround" would be a good choice too.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info.. what i was going to do is put a exhaust fan in the window just above the smoker exhaust blowing  out and than have a fan in the other window blowing in. I would think that would draft the smoke out nicely and give me good air flow in the shed. what you think?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me. With the fans & sheet metal I think it's a great idea.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 6, 2011)

Well than looks like i am going for it. thank guys


----------



## sparky30_06 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd use a cheap exhaust hood over the smoker to grab the smoke as it lofts up.  by keeping it close to the smoker you could keep more heat inside for your comfort.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 8, 2011)

[quote name="sparky30_06" url="/forum/thread/104155/trailer-shed-for-smoker#post_603834"]I'd use a cheap exhaust hood over the smoker to grab the smoke as it lofts up.  by keeping it close to the smoker you could keep more heat inside for your comfort.[/quote]


I am going to look into one of them hood vents. I was thinking with the two windows and a fan I would have better air flow in the shed. 


Smoke-N-Dave.   Tapatalk iPhone


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 2, 2011)

Update pics at top of page 


Smoke-N-Dave.   Tapatalk iPhone


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweeeet Dave!

That's a real nice smoke shed. I can't add much but if ya got an exhaust fan going you won't need the intake fan.

Can't wait to see the first smoke out of it.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 2, 2011)

[quote name="DanMcG" url="/forum/thread/104155/trailer-shed-for-smoker-up-date-smoke-shack-is-done-with-pic-s#post_613926"]	Sweeeet Dave!	That's a real nice smoke shed. I can't add much but if ya got an exhaust fan going you won't need the intake fan.	Can't wait to see the first smoke out of it.[/quote]





I am going to put a window fan in the window and keep the window in the door open this should give me good air flow and exhaust.   I will just put my wsm right next the the rear window with fan 


Smoke-N-Dave.   Tapatalk iPhone


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 4, 2011)

Well if the weather holds out for me i am going to get the shed wired and my outlets in..


----------



## morganhorse (Nov 17, 2011)

I am the new guy from Wyoming.  It is 12 degrees outside now and each day is getting shorter.  It is going to be this way till spring.  Even if the weather gets nice it will still be very cold.  I have read many of the posts on this website/forum and some of the jokes too...but I can't find this subject addressed. 

Would it be possible to use the smoker in a building if you put a chimney for the smoke?  I have a shop/garage that is separate from the house.  It has a heater and you can keep it where you want it in temperature.  My idea is to vent the smoker "smoke discharge" (whatever it is called.)  You would get some smoke in the shop when opening etc. but with a vent or exhaust fan that would soon be dissipated.  If the chimney would draw, this seem like it would work.  You would be getting rid of smoke and moisture.  Any ideas, thoughts etc.  Let me hear from you who might have this idea or have done it.  I have a metal bench to set the smoker on, and could work a way to open and or close the smoke exit.  Sure like to hear from you.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 17, 2011)

You may want to look at building a smokehouse that you either keep outdoors close by or inside and vent through the garage wall or roof for winter smoking.  I keep mine right off the back porch.  Now granted, I'm in Texas, lol, so it doesn't get that cold here, but lived 46 yrs. in NNY w/temps as low as -45 below without wind chill so I know how cold it can get.  You basically need to get the propane burner warmed up enough to light and propane to flow, once lit it will warm up and smoke just fine.  I have smoked at 30 degrees and in 40 mph winds with no problems and mine isn't insulated at all, just a plywood box with a burner and sticks.  You can see the build labeled   Smokehouse    at the bottom of this post.  Instead of venting out the top side, just put in a smokestack to the outdoors, either thru the side wall or straight up thru the roof.


----------

